# Schubert – Piano Trio No. 2 Opus 100



## Vitaliyka (Sep 28, 2016)

http://myfavoriteclassical.com/schubert-piano-trio-no-2-opus-100/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Good choice, :tiphat:


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

Both of Schubert's trios are very good. Have you listened to his Op. 99 trio yet?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bruce said:


> Both of Schubert's trios are very good. Have you listened to his Op. 99 trio yet?


I have this disc and is it where a vinyl it was worn out by now.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Erato/3654762


----------

